# Overtired = Manic baby(?)



## didkisa (Jun 15, 2005)

When my DD is overtired she'll either cry or giggle uncontrollably. It's kinda freaky how she'll just laugh and laugh with very little provocation. She also will go straight from laughing like crazy to crying. Anyone else have a baby like this? Is this anything to worry about? (from those with experience...)

BTW, she is "normally" a very happy giggly baby that smiles all the time.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Read the no cry sleep solution. The first half has great advice about how to help baby get more sleep.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

It may not be common, but I think it is normal for some kids to get hyper instead of crabby when they're tired. I didn't notice it when my DD was a baby, but when she was around a year I started noticing that when she was tired she would get hyper. She'll only get the hysterical giggles if she's really, really tired, but I can always tell when she's getting tired (usually cuz she gets really loud at the most inconvenient times, like right in the middle of church!).

So no, I don't think it's anything you need to worry about.


----------



## didkisa (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
Read the no cry sleep solution. The first half has great advice about how to help baby get more sleep.

I _have_ read that book, but that's not what this post is about.


----------



## didkisa (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
It may not be common, but I think it is normal for some kids to get hyper instead of crabby when they're tired. I didn't notice it when my DD was a baby, but when she was around a year I started noticing that when she was tired she would get hyper. She'll only get the hysterical giggles if she's really, really tired, but I can always tell when she's getting tired (usually cuz she gets really loud at the most inconvenient times, like right in the middle of church!).

So no, I don't think it's anything you need to worry about.

Was she a particularly happy and smilie baby, too? My DD is the smiliest, giggliest baby I've ever seen!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

My DS also hits manic when he starts to get tired. He's a perpetual motion machine and loud!! I think it's just personality. It seem to be how he finished tiring himself out.


----------



## crwilson (Mar 13, 2007)

DD is absolutely like this. I can always tell when she's passed her limit because she becomes sort of slap happy and floppy. The line between laughing and crying at that point is very thin.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My son was born the day after yours, and has been going through this exact same thing. He will go absolutely bonkers when he is overtired. He will refuse to nurse, but he will be rubbing his eyes and either crying or giggling his head off.

Sometimes I will try to go up to bed with him and lie in the dark nursing, but he will pop off and start crawling around while giggling and screeching. I eventually bring him back downstairs and let him burn off the excess energy until his is nearly dropping from exhaustion, and then he will slow down long enough to nurse to sleep.

It can get extremely frustrating, and is a little freaky to watch.


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

yep, dd is getting to be like this, too. she is also normally the happiest, most cheerful kiddo too. when she's overtired in the evening, all she wants to do is laugh and play. So, evenings like that, we all hang out on the bed for a while, playing, laughing and snuggling up. When it seems like she's had her fill of giggling, we slowly wind down, dim the lights, read some books, sing and by then she's ready to nurse and pop off to sleep. I don't think it's anything to worry about. I feel blessed to have a baby who most of the time would rather giggle and squirm when she's tired than scream and cry and squirm!


----------



## dany (Oct 10, 2006)

Here too!

DS is just shy of a year and has always been a very happy baby, and it's very easy to tell when it's past his bedtime - it's like a laughing, baby-sized whirlwind has been let loose.

I personally don't worry about it - he gets plenty of sleep for the most part, so I don't stress about the few nights we're out a bit late visiting family or such. I just try to be calming and soothing and let him work it out in his own space. Like WildNettle said - I'd rather he have the giggles than the screams when he's over-tired.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Hate to tell you, ladies, but it often doesn't pass







My (26 month old) dd gets more and more energetic the more tired she gets. When she misses her nap, she is like a whirling dervish (and sometimes literally begins whirling in circles until she falls down, then laughs maniacally, and gets up and starts again.). Some kids are just like that


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep, I could have written this post about my dd. It drives me around the bend. The only thing that helps is to put her to bed earlier, really.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
My son was born the day after yours, and has been going through this exact same thing. He will go absolutely bonkers when he is overtired. He will refuse to nurse, but he will be rubbing his eyes and either crying or giggling his head off.

Sometimes I will try to go up to bed with him and lie in the dark nursing, but he will pop off and start crawling around while giggling and screeching. I eventually bring him back downstairs and let him burn off the excess energy until his is nearly dropping from exhaustion, and then he will slow down long enough to nurse to sleep.

It can get extremely frustrating, and is a little freaky to watch.


----------

